
Show HN: Easily create Windows Installers - jetti
http://www.breakneckinstall.com/
======
jetti
Hi,

I got tired of the bad experience with Windows Installation software so
decided to make my own. It is built off of NSIS and I'm not going to hide that
fact. I just did an early release launch so features are getting updated
relatively quickly.

I would love to hear what you all think of the product as well as the
marketing site.

Thanks!

~~~
brudgers
Part of commercial sales is simply educating potential customers. Given the
target audience for the project, there is a lack of technical detail relevant
to developers.

Being based of NSIS, I'd go further and say that there ought to be an honest
use case analysis so that developers know when it is better to use NSIS
instead of Breakneck. People using your product unsuccessfully is likely to be
worse over the long run than not using it at all.

Tell people what the tradeoffs are so that they can determine if Breakneck is
right for them.

Good luck.

~~~
jetti
Thanks for your response. I'll make updates today.

